# SCRCPY to remote control



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

Has anyone tried and/or had good success using SCRCPY to remote control from Windows? I can get it to sort-of work, but seems quite hit & miss when it comes to getting mouse/kb input to control TS4K.


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

A re-read of the instructions and I figured out what I was doing wrong. Doh! If anyone is interested, here's info:

How to Control Android TV From Windows 10 PC | Beebom

GitHub - Genymobile/scrcpy: Display and control your Android device


----------

